# CD 78 and BFP!



## snettyb

I quite simply can't belive it ladies. I've known i'm defo preggers for 3 days now but all tests have been BFN so i decided i would test today as i got my BFP's with my last pregnancy's on Mondays so i thought it could be my lucky day for testing and it was. At 4.35am i woke up needing to tinkle, took the test got 3 :bfp: on 3 different tests and now i can't get bk to sleep!

Waiting for ASDA to open so i can buy a digi to confirm. I know i've had false results on previous tests but i know for sure that this is it!! I'll post pics at a more reasonable hour as OH is sleeping.

Just wanna say thankyou to all you wonderful ladies for supporting through this beast of a cycle, couldn't have done it without you.


:hug: Netty


----------



## SusieWinwood

What a wonderful Bank Holiday result!

Many congrats

Susie x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Carley

congratulations hunny!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/congratulations.gif


----------



## Barneyboo

:bfp:Fantastic news! here's to a happy and healthy 9 months x x x :hug:


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats darling, you deserve it after 78 days xxx


----------



## baby.love

Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## littlestar

Wow, Congratulations!


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Mrs R

Congratulations!! It always gives me a little bit of hope when an irregular lady gets a BFP!!

Best wishes for the next 9 months!!


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh how wonderful, after such a long cycle too. I bet you are relieved all the waiting is over. Typical too as Asda doesn't open until 10am on a bank holiday ... oh well, something to look forward to this morning. They digital tests say it all really as it's lovely to see it in writing.

CONGRATULATIONS to you both and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## sjnams

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

More proof that sometimes really long cycles can end in the most fantastic news!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## louisaL

congratulations xxx


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Munchkin

Congrats hun! Well done for getting through the monstrous cycle successfully!


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats!!


----------



## honey08

Aaaahhh Congratulations!!! :):):):):):):):)


----------



## snettyb

Thanx everyone, it still needs to sink in i think. ASDA had no digi's left, bloody typical. I could have went into town to get one but if truth be told, i can't be arsed :blush: Ive gotta go out in a bit to see my dad, its his birthday so i might get one and try my luck with afternoon wee, if it comes up pregnant i'll wrap it up and give it to him. I can just see the look on his face, he's been asking me to give him another grandchild since my son was still in nappies, he'd be over the moon!!

I got a typical response from OH when i woke him up this morning to tell him the news. He pretty much grunted at me! and said that the lines on my tests were not good enough and he won't belive it or get excited till it gets confirmed by the doc. He said even a digi won't convince him. Can't blame him really after the mix up we had a couple of months ago. But i know my body and i know 3 different kinds of tests can't all be wrong :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Way to Go Snetty :) .
What a lovely Bank Holiday Suprise . xxxxxxx .


----------



## Pux

Congrats! So how far along are you?


----------



## snettyb

Pux said:


> Congrats! So how far along are you?

I have no idea chick, my last visit from the :witch: was June 8th but i'm pretty sure i only ovulated on 14th of august. So if you count from conception i'm only 11-12 days along.

My OH belives it now and he even told his parents!! He's being really sweet now and he won't even let me carry the washing basket :rofl: i tried to tell him that its not like i'm ill or incapable but he was having none of it, see how long that lasts eh :rofl:

I'm so excited, i just wanna shout it from the roof tops!!!


----------



## Pixie

Congrats on your :bfp: hun!!! xx


----------



## jaytee

congrats


----------



## Suzanne

OMG Snetty that monster cycle paid off after all, you must of had the patience of a saint girl :happydance:

Congratulations on your :bfp: hun, sooo happy for you! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## ClaireLR

Yayyyy thats fab news! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You really deserve it after that HUUUUUUGE cycle, really pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Wow! Congrats! :hug:


----------



## Samo

that is great :D congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## JJF

Congrats, wishing you a happy 9 months!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations on your bfp!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months! xo


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------

